# Starting all over, Advice?



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am 25 and was previously a deep sea diver in the gulf of Mexico, that was my career but an injury put an end to that path. For a while i sulked until i found this passion for technology! Now i feel alive and so inspired by the thought of once again making a good living doing something i am passionate about. The brutal truth is i am uneducated, meaning i only graduated high school and then a Tech school in Seattle for commercial diving. My question is where does someone like myself start? Do i have a chance? I know it will take years and i am OK with that because i enjoy learning, but i just do not know where to start? I was thinking of computer science at a community college while i keep working at the cell phone provider that currently employees me. What types of things can a guy do to make a living in the IT field, and is it true that most of the jobs are outsourced? Right now i am just reading and posting in forums, reading books, taking typing courses and just trying to learn as much as possible, but it is such a wide open field i wish there was just some book or something i could sit down and read that would give me a beginners walk through computer science and the related career fields. If any one would be so kind as to give me some advice i would be so grateful.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry to hear that you were injured. Here is a link to some very general info that could prove to be helpful to you:

How to start a career in the computer field - by Sumantha Dutta - Helium

Also, I responded to the PM you sent me.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think a good goal is to get my A+. Can u recommend somewhere on line where i will find a comprehensive outline and study guide for a beginner


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Free A+ Certification Study Guides

That's a great resource in my opinion.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help in the post and in the i.m.. You have really helped me a lot!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

No problem. I hope the information I give you does prove valuable!


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I work a lot but i have gotten through the first 80 pages OF CompTia A+ Certification stugy guide by Mike Myers. I am looking forward to it getting a bit more advanced.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Splendid! I can't remember how many pages were in the guide, but that sounds like your making good progress.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

1300 pages


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Then you should be finished within about two or three months. Make sure you do the practice tests and questions though, as those will be of great help to you.


----------

